# new fish



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

here they are boys and girls 
the starting line up for your 2005 new york giants lol 
the only guy bigger than an inch is the shark and he's just happy to be in a tank

I'm planning though I dont know if it' work that 
this tank will be used to hold the convicts for life 
and the jag and red devil will eventually big fast and have to be taken out and replaced with more 1" roommates for the cons, but if they get to a nice size will see how well they tolerate buddies lol I have a small tank set up for hopefully when the eggs and female can be moved till they hatch fry and than she can be moved back home. dont know alot about breeding so we'l see how all this goes

ALL TIPS AND SUGGESTIONS ARE MUCH APPRECIATED

oh! btw would it be a good idea to put that one female back in with the big red devil 
or would things be better off if she stayed in the 40 long with everyone else?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet nice fish


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Cool cichlids.... I'd keep the female with the rest of the cichlids. If you put it in with the bigger red devil, he'll single her out and relentlessly bully her.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Your going to have more convicts then you know what to do with in no time.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

not bad for cichlids


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Pretty nice fish you got there.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I want a jag too.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jags are sweet man!
I personally find em ugly when small, but when they get 6-7 inches there Insane!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

For NY giants, they look pretty small. Haha, just kiddin. Careful with that RD though, Ive heard some bad things about those guys...AGGRESSION wise.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

damn lag sorry.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

We just got a few jags at my work. The largest one being almost a foot. We are selling the foot one for only 15$. I wont it so bad, when they get older they get more active.


----------

